# Media Player Classic Equalizer plug-in



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2008)

As the title suggests.I use Media Player classic for all my video playing purpose.The only major regret that I have with it is not having an Equalizer setting to it.Can anyone tell me if there is some sort of plug-in for it which I can download? Please do not suggest alternative players as I have all of them & frankly not much interested.


----------



## legolas (Mar 24, 2008)

don't you have k-lite codec pack?? after you install it, ffdcodec comes with it, you can set your external plugins to ffdcodec and then, go to ffdaudio codec and set the equalizer and many many many other features... Are you familiar with setting the external plugins??? I am searching for the link that is a documentation to setting the plugins in media player classic... I can provide it if not.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Where do u set ur external plugins? I could not find that in options.
I have k-lite codec installed.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 24, 2008)

use SRS audio plugin and select options like movie, music nd audio device as headphone, steroe , 5.1 etc...
its really gud and it even works with games, coz its a driver enhancement plugin. It has manual equalizer too and is very light....some 3MB.

try it. it works with every players, games etc that use direct sound.


----------



## legolas (Mar 24, 2008)

*read this documentation*


----------

